# Sooty buckskin or brown?



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

My husband just recently bought this gelding. My friend who found him for me tried telling me he was grulla, which I know he isn't and I currently have a bet going with him lol, and I said thought he was a sooty buckskin, but in some pictures wonder if he's not brown. 
We haven't picked him up yet so I don't know his parentage. 
But looking at his face, I do believe he carries cream.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

He's a little sweety  I love him. 

I would probably call him chocolate dun but don't take my word for it!!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Doesn't look brown to me. Mostly browns mimic very dark bays, to which they are very close genetically. He looks like he has dark color almost transparently laid over buckskin or dun, so I think sooty buckskin is a much better guess. Just my amateur opinion.

Really nice horse, too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

With how light/creamy his muzzle and soft points is, my vote is for brown-based buckskin. Like this:









If he was brown, his light points would be more cinnamon-colored, not that cream, and his body would be more red or almost black (depending on which kind of brown he was, as some look more like bays but with cinnamon soft points and others look almost black with cinnamon soft points...KigerQueen's Negra is a good example of the almost black-looking brown). Like this:









If he was grullo, he wouldn't have the light muzzle and soft points, and his head would be darker, not lighter like it is. Like this:









If he was sooty buckskin, I'd expect to see more random areas that were light, rather than just his soft points, which is hallmark of brown. A lot of sooties look like someone poured soot over their topline and let it run down their body, so more of the regular buckskin color is exposed. This is a kind of extreme example, but like this:


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm thinking sooty buckskin. He is one fine looking horse!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would agree with brown-based buckskin.


----------

